# What does running mean?



## nbretz (Dec 14, 2017)

I was asked if I'll be "running" on my first layout. Google leaves me with no help!


----------



## Mark VerMurlen (Aug 15, 2015)

I think we need more context. Not sure if the person was asking when you'll have trains running on your layout. Or if you'll ever get trains running on your layout. "Running" by itself doesn't mean anything to me.

Mark


----------



## nbretz (Dec 14, 2017)

Mark VerMurlen said:


> I think we need more context. Not sure if the person was asking when you'll have trains running on your layout. Or if you'll ever get trains running on your layout. "Running" by itself doesn't mean anything to me.
> 
> Mark


From what I got out of it, running was the ability to have a loco always going around the track? Like not point-to-point but a loop. But, not sure.


----------



## Bwells (Mar 30, 2014)

Just say: NO as I'm not sure my benchwork can handle the weight!


----------



## Mark VerMurlen (Aug 15, 2015)

nbretz said:


> From what I got out of it, running was the ability to have a loco always going around the track? Like not point-to-point but a loop. But, not sure.


That would make sense. I would word it as a continuous running layout vs. a point to point layout.

Mark


----------



## luvadj (Jul 3, 2017)

Then you have "running" Vs. "operating"....

Just my .02.....


----------



## Cycleops (Dec 6, 2014)

He probably meant ‘continuous running’ but didn’t express it very well.


----------



## CTValleyRR (Jul 26, 2014)

That would be my guess. It's pretty standard to refer to the types of layouts as "continuous running" and "point-to-point".

OTOH, why wouldn't you just ask the questioner to clarify what he meant?


----------



## mesenteria (Oct 29, 2015)

Or, another common expression of the same thing is 'continuous loop', or just 'looped main' so that you can do continuous running. As the rest of you suspect, this sounds like what the person meant...are you going to want to be able to sit back and just watch your trains move continuously, no deviations from a defined path, no stops...and sip a beer or a coffee while you enjoy the view? Or, have you a preference for actually switching cars, classifying them, arranging them in a certain order for drop-offs and pick-ups between industrial clients? Many modelers don't want a loop. They want to use all their space to represent a real switching yard, or a complex set of industrial tracks with switching puzzles and buildings.


----------

